# After the Banding



## King&ForestFarm (Jun 29, 2017)

ok so I'm new to this whole wethering (banding) thing and i was wondering if I need to give my buckling anything after his testicals fall off - such as Blu-Kote (on the spot where they used to be) or a shot? 
Thanks! -King&ForestFarms


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

The wound is mostly healed up by the time the testicals fall off, so it's not really necessary.


----------



## King&ForestFarm (Jun 29, 2017)

greenTgoats said:


> The wound is mostly healed up by the time the testicals fall off, so it's not really necessary.


Ok thank you so much!!!


----------

